# Free Train Inventory App.



## Cycleops

Not sure if this is the right place for this. Found this on the Woodlands Scenics site. Haven't tried it but looks interesting.
http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/page/modelInventory


----------



## rkenney

I'll have to try that out.

Went to install it on my android, and it said 'installed.'

Don't remember ever using it - guess I forgot. Anyway I added it to chrome too. Here's hoping the two are linked and I can just move inventory from phone to chrome.

Thanks for the link. Let us know what your results are with it.:smokin:


----------



## wvgca

took a quick look at it... needs chrome for a browser on the desktop, i prefer firefox .. in the user comments one person said it doesnt have any export / import function .. so it probably wouldnt sync either between android and chrome ..
another user recommended rrtains, free but for pc / tablet only, did a quick install, has lots of user selectable fields and capablity of photos, but not thumbnail of photo in lists


----------

